# Misshandelte ANKA reparieren



## MarcoZG (13. Februar 2014)

Moin Moin , habe mir für schmales Geld eine Anka zu gelegt die unbedingt " heile" gemacht werden muss .
Sie ist 4,20 lang und es muss an vielen Stellen laminiert werden und ein neuer Lack muss rauf und da genau habe ich keine Ahnung und weiß auch keinen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis der sich so richtig damit auskennt .
Habe mich schon ordentlich hier im Board über das Thema lesen und weiß so ungefähr wie ich vorgehen muss  , leider nur "ungefähr"
Meine fragen sind:
was für Farbe/Lack oder kann ich sogar Harz+Härter einfärben
Schleifpapier welche größen
wie weit muss ich runter schleifen und ob ich spachteln muss oder eher nur über die Löcher rüber laminieren.
Wäre über jeder Anwort sehr dankbar , werde meine Erfahrung (wenn ich sie habe) auch hier mitteilen und weiter reichen .
Zum Schluss ein paar Bilder


----------



## MarcoZG (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

hier noch weitere Bilder


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

Lies diesen Thread mal quer- http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=196874&highlight=Shetland 
Da findeste einiges an Arbeitsschritten, Materialempfehlungen und Links |wavey:


----------



## boot (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

Das schaut doch garnicht so wild aus mit deinem boot.

da brauchst du nur Harz+Härter und K2 Lack.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

Als mir mein erster Anka bei einem Stegaufbau am Bug beschädigt wurde, habe ich das mit Kunstharz, Fasermatten und Härter , alles im Set enthalten, wieder geflickt. Dazu , habe ich meinen Bug noch verstärkt, in dem ich mir drei Holzleisten in den vorderen Rand der Reling eingepasst hatte. Das war eine gute sache wie ich finde. Denn wenn man noch den Anka1 hat , der ja nur sehr Dünnwandig ist, dann ist die Reling doch sehr Bruchempfindlich. Weiter kann ich nichts dazu sagen. Ich hatte es mir selber ausgetüfftelt.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

Zum Schleifen: Exenterschleifer ist zu empfehlen und gibt lieber bisi Geld für Schleifflies aus. Papier setzt sich gerne zu schnell zu... Flies klopfste aus und weiter gehts!


----------



## MarcoZG (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

ah ok vielen dank , 2k= 2kg lack?


----------



## Fr33 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

2K - 2 Komponenten Lack auf Kunstharzbasis!


----------



## MarcoZG (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

achso ok^^ und wieviel Liter davon?


----------



## MarcoZG (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

1,2 kg EP-Grundierung weiss = 19,90
2x 1,2 kg PU-Bootslack moosgrün = 27,90

2 Liter Vinyl-Primer grau = 34,90
2 Liter Antifouling schwarz oder rotbraun = 57,90


Das habe ich so auf dem Zettel !
Ist es so korrekt oder geht es evtl günstiger?


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

Also das AF würd ich mir bei so einer kleinen Schale sparen.
Das Dingen haste ruckzuck kopfübergelegt und geschrubbt.


----------



## Don-Machmut (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*



MarcoZG schrieb:


> Das habe ich so auf dem Zettel !
> Ist es so korrekt oder geht es evtl günstiger?



welche hersteller hast du die da rausgesucht ??????
zu billig ist auch nicht gut #h


----------



## moborie (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

Auf jeden Fall würde ich die alten Epoximatten und Streifen ,die lose sind entfernen , dann den Untergrund mit grober Körnung anschleifen ,entstauben und alles neu laminieren (aber erst bei min. 15 -18°C )danach alles noch mal fein überschleifen , grundieren und mind. 2fach lackieren !  :m


----------



## MarcoZG (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> welche hersteller hast du die da rausgesucht ??????
> zu billig ist auch nicht gut #h


boot service behnke


----------



## MarcoZG (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*



moborie schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall würde ich die alten Epoximatten und Streifen ,die lose sind entfernen , dann den Untergrund mit grober Körnung anschleifen ,entstauben und alles neu laminieren (aber erst bei min. 15 -18°C )danach alles noch mal fein überschleifen , grundieren und mind. 2fach lackieren !  :m


das lose neu laminieren oder alles?
mach alles in meiner Garage mit Heizung


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

Das lose, delaminierte Zeug komplett wegschleifen- an Ecken und Kanten anschrägen, damit das neue Gelege/ Epoxi größtmögliche Auflage-/Kontaktfläche erhält.


----------



## MarcoZG (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

ah ok vielen dank .
Montag geht es los und dann werde ich meine Fortschritte posten


----------



## thanatos (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

der oder das Anka ist nun nicht gerade das Non Plus Ultra,ob gerudert oder mit Motor ,entwickelt für die zig FDGB Heime als Planscheboot.Mit wenigen
Änderungen kann man ja einen ganz brauchbaren Angelkahn draus machen.
Brauch ein Angelkahn für nicht gerade wenig Geld ne Luxusjachtlackierung.
Die Schüssel ordentlich geflickt sauber übergeschliffen und einfach mit Acryllack gespritzt oder gestrichen ,kostet der Liter etwa 8,- €,hält drei vier Jahre wenigstens.Falls mit starkem Algenbewuchs zu rechnen ist den
Boden mit Zinksprey einsprühen,das muß aber Jährlich erneuert werden.
Falls der Kahn bedeutend schwerer erscheint als er sollte schneide die 
Rückbank und vorn auf und entferne die Stabilisatoren aus Schaumstoff,
mit etwas Holz und Geschick gewinnst du noch zusätzlichen Stauraum.
Hab schon einiges probiert wenn das Schaumzeug erst mal nass ist bekommst du es im Kahn nicht mehr getrocknet.


----------



## carphunter08 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

Hallo,
ich hab derzeit ein ähnliches Projekt. Mein Anka sieht allerdings nicht ganz so mitgenommen aus. 
Ein paar Arbeiten am Gfk stehen aber auch an. Meine Sorge bezieht sich auf die anstehende Lackierung. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den alten Lack zu identifizieren, also ob 1k oder 2k Lack drauf ist. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, vertragen sich die beiden nicht allzu gut!? Da ich eigentlich nicht alles komplett abschleifen wollte, gilt es demnach den alten Lack zu identifizieren. Möchte ungern den neuen Lack abblättern sehen. Vllt. noch zur Info, hab bereits begonnen zu schleifen, es sind keine anderen Lackschichten erkennbar. Kommen folglich zwei Fälle in Frage, entweder ist noch der Originallack drauf oder der Vorbesitzter hat sich mal reichlich Mühe gemacht und den kompletten Lack runter geholt und neu lackiert. Weiß jemand mit was die Boote ab Werk lackiert wurden (Baujahr dürfte in den '80ern liegen)?
Besser wäre natürlich, wenn es eine zuverlässige Testmöglichkeit geben würde. Die örtlichen Bootsläden konnten mir diesbezüglich nicht weiterhelfen.

Hoffe jemand von euch hat eine Idee?!

Viele Grüße #h


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

Wenn da Lack aus den 80ern drauf ist...solch guten  Lack bekommste heutzutage aus Umweltschutzgründen gar nicht mehr. 

Aber vergewisser Dich erstmal, ob auf dem Rumpf überhaupt Lack ist - könnte genausogut Gelcoat sein.
Um nen neuen HALTBAREN Lackaufbau hinzubekommen, muss ein Komplettschliff durchgeführt werden - sonst kommt der Kram auf Dauer gesehen wieder runter - sieht Kagge aus- dann kann man gleich bleiben lassen -


----------



## MarcoZG (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

Also wenn man einen aceton lappen rauf macht und minuten später abblättert , dann soll es 1 k lack sein!?!?!?!


----------



## moborie (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

Die Anka war in der Originalversion mit eingefärbten Gelcoat beschichtet ! Den Unterschied zw. 1K und 2K findet man heraus , wenn man an einer verdeckten Stelle ein Feuerzeug ranhält -1K wirft  Blasen - 2K wird nur schwarz !!!


----------



## carphunter08 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Da das mein erstes Restaurationsprojekt ist, frage ich mal ganz ungeniert, wie unterscheidet sich Gelcoat von Lack bzw. durch welche erkennbaren Kriterien differenziere ich Lack von eingefärbtem Gelcoat?

@moborie: Woher hast du die Info bzgl. des Feuerzeugtests?
Etwa von dem Bissclips Video? Hab den Test schon gemacht, komme aber zu keinem eindeutigen Ergebnis. Innen entstehen nur schwarze Schlieren, außen platzt der Lack zu stecknadelkopfgroßen Punkten auf, hinzu kommt Schlierenbildung. Möglicherweise reagiert ja alte Farbe anders und der Test funktioniert nur bei "jüngerem" Lack? Hab darauf hin mit Holger H. (dem Videoprotagonisten) telefoniert. Er hat leider kein Hintergrundwissen zur Lackthematik. Den Tip zum Feuerzeugtest bekam er auf einer Bootsmesse von einem Farbenvertrieb, von welchem er später auch seine Bootsfarben bezog. Hab die Firma gestern angeschrieben und werd ggf. in der kommenden Woche mit denen telefonischen Kontakt aufnehmen.

Freue mich auf weitere Hilfestellung!


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

Gelcoat ist keine Beschichtung, sondern Bestandteil des Rumpfkörpers.


----------



## MarcoZG (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

letzte frage noch.. muss ich auch noch gel/topcoat rauf hauen?


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

Lohnt bei ner Anka weder  das Geld noch die Arbeit!


----------



## MarcoZG (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*

ok danke , dann werde ich morgen mal im Baumarkt schauen und wenn ich dort nichts passendes finde, dann wie auf seite 1 , dass beschriebene Material verwenden . vielen Dank für alle Antworten , sehr interessant sowas zu wissen , denn man kann es im Leben immer mal wieder gebrauchen.


----------



## moborie (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Misshandelte ANKA reparieren*



carphunter08 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
> 
> Da das mein erstes Restaurationsprojekt ist, frage ich mal ganz ungeniert, wie unterscheidet sich Gelcoat von Lack bzw. durch welche erkennbaren Kriterien differenziere ich Lack von eingefärbtem Gelcoat?
> 
> ...


 

Hat mir ein Malermeister gesagt !
Wie  Dorschbremse schon schrieb - Gelcoat lohnt in dem Fall nicht , ist zu teuer und zu arbeitsintensiv !


----------

